# Cordillera Blanca



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Cordillera Blanca-Ancash-Peru


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

mu que hermoso lugar ...............me deja un aire de tranquilidad


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow, que hermoso! Todo se ve bien clarito y mas con las luces del sol tocandolas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que hermosa nuestra cordillera Blanca, lo que les llama la atencion a los extranjeros que estando cerca al Ecuador tenga tan bellos nevado, lastima que la mayoria de glaciares se estan derritiendo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que belleza de paisaje !


----------

